# Custom carrier text, wot r u saying?



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

Just as the title asks, what is ur carrier text?

Mine: liquid.nexus

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

BURN1 because I love to burn one.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Haha I like that one. Mine says mjölnir. I'm a comics geek I usually have something like odinforce or avengers assemble or something.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Mine is my name. I'm a noob like that.


----------



## zcam6224 (Feb 26, 2012)

mine says <you're it> for all you coding nerds.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

I like mine blank...

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Mine is my name. I'm a noob like that.


+1 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## z0mbiexx (Jun 7, 2011)

Titty Sprinkles


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

This is sad but I was working on a better way to go back to the standard Verizon Wireless tag so mine says "default" as this will likely be the string that allows resetting the carrier text ...someday lol


----------



## GrandMasterB (Jan 24, 2012)

JBirdVegas said:


> This is sad but I was working on a better way to go back to the standard Verizon Wireless tag so mine says "default" as this will likely be the string that allows resetting the carrier text ...someday lol


Soooooo, why not just change it to Verizon Wireless??









I always change mine to the name of the current theme I am running. It just feels right.


----------



## naughtydorito (Dec 10, 2011)

Mine says JAGER BOMB!!!! Because well I LOVE EMMMM!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gnexguy (Dec 22, 2011)

Mine says Galaxy Nexus

Seems fitting

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

Nexi

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Metallice (Jan 27, 2012)

Mine says "space" ... not the word, just one press of the space key.

Sent from my GALAXY NEXUS using RootzWiki


----------



## bryannh (Jun 30, 2011)

mine is "But, Mr. Lahey!".

im a big Trailer Park Boys fan


----------



## Edward.hall510 (Jan 17, 2012)

Mine says "Count Me Among Thy Favored Sheep"

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Mine says "Verizon Wireless".

..ohwait.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

Mine says google b/c the VZW version doesn't have google branding anywhere but I think it should
Plus I've always sort of wished google wireless existed
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bwolf91 (Feb 23, 2012)

Mine says 'BEAST MODE' right now. I feel it fitting being rooted.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Five Finger Death Punch.

Name that song..


----------



## GrandMasterB (Jan 24, 2012)

NatemZ said:


> Five Finger Death Punch.
> 
> Name that song..


What a menacing post....


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

GrandMasterB said:


> What a menacing post....










you da man


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

mines my Xbox GTag. 







Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TeeX (Jun 6, 2011)

Mine just has my name. I forget who I am quite regularly, so it comes in handy.

Conversley, my "Owner Info" on the lockscreen says:

_"VGNex AXIOM AOKP b27"_

but that changes constantly


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

Put mine to 'neXus'

Sent from my GALAXY NEXUS using Tapatalk


----------



## 9wire (Aug 24, 2011)

It did say G-NEX or GTFO, now it says G-NEX, BITCH! Sometimes I like to put the most offensive thing I can think of. Nobody but me ever sees it anyway.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Rasputin (Nov 2, 2011)

bryannh said:


> mine is "But, Mr. Lahey!".
> 
> im a big Trailer Park Boys fan


Heh put a shirt on bobandy

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Mine says barf


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Five Finger Death Punch.
> 
> Name that song..


You sir, have great taste in music. Btw, love your themes!









My carrier text: Stay Brutal

Sent from my Gnex on roids


----------



## un4givablelol (Jan 14, 2012)

Mine did say Lt. Al Doraine.

Win?

Sent from my GALAXY NEXUS using Tapatalk


----------



## WiredPirate (Feb 16, 2012)

VZW


----------



## shadowpunx (Jul 16, 2011)

zcam6224 said:


> mine says <you're it> for all you coding nerds.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


TAG!

the day is mine
the night is also mine


----------



## shibbdroid (Dec 24, 2011)

mine says, smoke weed every day

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Mine says Broken Valhalla

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## elmerjr128 (Feb 14, 2012)

shibbdroid said:


> mine says, smoke weed every day


Good man.

Mine says Elmer.


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

So is it just me or what ? But my carrier text doesn't show on the lockscreen; like what I picked it still says Verizon Wireless but on my pull down notification bar it does say what I insert in. Running GummyNex idk if that's just the way the rom is

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

partychick64 said:


> So is it just me or what ? But my carrier text doesn't show on the lockscreen; like what I picked it still says Verizon Wireless but on my pull down notification bar it does say what I insert in. Running GummyNex idk if that's just the way the rom is
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I'm on liquid v1.0 and mine shows up on my lock screen and notification bar
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sparty569 (Jun 7, 2011)

Mine says...like all my phones have: GO STATE!!!

Fitting to say as they are beating Ohio State right now...playing for an outright Big 10 Championship.


----------



## shibbdroid (Dec 24, 2011)

sparty569 said:


> Mine says...like all my phones have: GO STATE!!!
> 
> Fitting to say as they are beating Ohio State right now...playing for an outright Big 10 Championship.


State sucks u of m ftw.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## n.green273 (Mar 2, 2012)

mine says "CAN YOU HEAR ME NOW BITCHES!


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

Yggdroidsil.


----------



## th3taman (Jul 14, 2011)

suck my cockiness


----------



## spiccolli (Jan 12, 2012)

I didn't change mine - it still says "Touch Here"


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

I made it say Google Nexus.


----------



## cobjones (Jun 21, 2011)

Jones Wireless , because I want to pretend I own it.


----------



## beehiveblack (Sep 23, 2011)

Mine changes between BlackMarket, FUCT, and fuckSTICK.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## NegativeOne13 (Dec 27, 2011)

Mine says Blacktooth


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

"Galaxy Nexus"
Lameness: Confirmed.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

AOKP - Nexus


----------



## m1ghtysauc3 (Jul 24, 2011)

Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex


----------



## cubarican84 (Aug 2, 2011)

KANG BANG

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## adam10 (Mar 4, 2012)

Mine says "Hello Phone"

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

Here's mine …


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

mine is:


----------



## kci (Jul 16, 2011)

Mine reads: FNA Wireless

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## LukeJohnson21 (Feb 1, 2012)

Mine says adb pull some strange

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Psylink (Aug 16, 2011)

mine is my xbox live gamertag: Psylink


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

LukeJohnson21 said:


> Mine says adb pull some strange
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I lol'd.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Burbot (Dec 29, 2011)

"Don't Panic!" ; because I have no excuse to not know something with this device in my pocket, and because Douglas Adams was the man. Oh, and it's quite a helpful statement to see frequently.


----------



## m1ghtysauc3 (Jul 24, 2011)

I had to. 








Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex


----------



## Walter White (Aug 1, 2011)

m1ghtysauc3 said:


> I had to.
> View attachment 19670
> 
> 
> Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex


haha yes!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## illini79 (Dec 27, 2011)

shibbdroid said:


> State sucks u of m ftw.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


 my illini suck! Fire Weber Dude loses all the Illinois recruits..my carrier text **Rob Dog**...had the nickname ever since the original Friday movie

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## skyskioc (Oct 13, 2011)

Mine says "Gnex Sickness" as I have a major obsession for this phone. I am a ROM flashaholic. I am constantly changing themes and so on. So my phone is saying Im sick in the head over this phone.


----------



## melophat (Dec 27, 2011)

mine says -=: Josh's GNexxy :=- because I'm josh and this is my sexy gnexxy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## SixTen (Jan 11, 2012)

m1ghtysauc3 said:


> I had to.
> View attachment 19670
> 
> 
> Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex


Haha! Love it


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

SpinningHook said:


> Yggdroidsil.


Hah, nice. And I thought I had catchy twists. Tree of life?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## naughtydorito (Dec 10, 2011)

is it MENACE

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Bangdrum (Aug 15, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

I guess I am boring, lol.

Galaxy Nexus

Edit....now says Google Nexus
LOL


----------



## beehiveblack (Sep 23, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

I just purchased a Droid Incredible, to resell. I flashed AOKP on it, and customized the carrier text to "Incredible Ice Cream".


----------



## bawb3 (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## smalltownbird (Sep 9, 2011)

I have a thing for zombies...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sparty569 (Jun 7, 2011)

shibbdroid said:


> State sucks u of m ftw.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Great message...can I please hear more?

This is part of the reason that no one outside of the um fanboy club likes you.


----------



## m1ghtysauc3 (Jul 24, 2011)

Grow up children.

Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex.


----------



## JustisLewis (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice! How are you liking ME3 so far?
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisjm00 (Aug 20, 2011)

USAF

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Spotmark said:


> I just purchased a Droid Incredible, to resell. I flashed AOKP on it, and customized the carrier text to "Incredible Ice Cream".


AOKP support on the Incredible? I gave my old one to my dad with CM7 on it...I might have to change a few things


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> AOKP support on the Incredible? I gave my old one to my dad with CM7 on it...I might have to change a few things


Yeah, it runs great. The only thing not working is video recording.


----------



## zcam6224 (Feb 26, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

Wot are u sayin yo??!!

mine says verizon wireless.

i just posted to say i hate when people say wot instead of what. are you retarded, lazy, both? drives me nuts.

WOT=wide open throttle!!! OK im done. sorry i called you a retard.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Wait till the next version of liquid comes out I stayed up all night but I finished the code to let users select any image with any alpha state they want and put it in the background of the statusbar. Code is still rough and needs work before releasing but it works 

Check it out







I'm just saying y'all are going to love this feature


----------



## chrisexv6 (Sep 8, 2011)

Mine is simple and to the point:

VZWho?


----------



## That_dude_Adam (Jan 22, 2012)

Mine says ROOTED!!!!!!


----------



## ufkal (Jun 15, 2011)

Mine says: In Search of More Light.


----------



## m1ghtysauc3 (Jul 24, 2011)

Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex.


----------



## zakth (Jan 10, 2012)

Mine does not speak, but it reads "Google Inside".

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

I know I'm a dork

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nagmier (Nov 27, 2011)

Bounty Hunter, yup swtor geek

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## stereo_system (Feb 28, 2012)

" A Little Computer That Also Makes Phone Calls."

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## LukeJohnson21 (Feb 1, 2012)

"Will self destruct upon use by an idiot"

I get blown sometimes

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

